# Growling and anti social



## lennoj (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, I am in some serious need of suggestions.

My golden is turning 5 in October, he is not neutered and has regular vet visits and all his shots. My wife asked me a week or so ago if I could give him away due to my new borns severe allergic reaction to the dog. I did so. I found an excellent family to give him too. A few days after they took him, they sent me photos of him jumping off the dock and a few other nice pictures. That very night I got a phone call from the family asking if I could take my dog back since it growled and showed his teeth to their youngest child (4 yrs old) when she walked past him. Then snapped / lunged at a toddler crawling on the floor when they had friends over.

I picked him up that very night. Yesterday while I was at work he was growling at my wife and my newborn whenever he walked by. I told her to let him be and let him adjust(he has been in kennels and on flights and many other stressful things for a dog in the past with no problem whatsoever). Today he growled at me when i reached down to pet him. He also somewhat excludes himself from us. I have not scolded him in any way so I do not see any reasoning for this other then possible health, or just a change in him...

Any hypothesis on why his behaviour has gone to the sh!ts especially with children? and any solutions? 

PS. He has been around small children quite often.

thank you in advance


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The very first thought is that there may be a health problem causing this. I would encourage you to have him examined by your vet, have a blood panel done, including thryoid test. Rule out medical issues and then if there is nothing to explain this find a certified vet behaviorist to consult with.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

If you don't want your dog, PLEASE find a nearby golden retriever rescue and let them rehome him. They will work on any issues he may have. You can't just give a dog that's been living in one home for 5 years away and expect him to be Aokay with a completely new place, new people. Probably scared and wondering what the hell he did wrong to be removed from you.


----------



## lennoj (Aug 11, 2011)

His last vet appointment was 5 weeks ago and he was checked rather throughly with blood work done. Everything came back good. Is it possible something serious or something could have developed that quickly without us noticing the symptoms until now? I am unable to get him in to see his vet until next tuesday and I really do not want my dog turning into a liability around children. Thank you for your reply


----------



## lennoj (Aug 11, 2011)

Just to add: I'm in the military. He has gone through 2 postings with me and times when I haven't been around for a few months due to work. If this is his separation anxiety why now?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Dogs are very intuitive - he knew you were leaving him, I'm sure. Again, since your baby is still highly allergic, I'm assuming you still want to be rid of your dog so again, I suggest you contact a local golden rescue group. He hasn't bitten anyone and his attitude has been after you placed him in a very stressful situation, so please please please don't start that liability talk because then you'll think "put down" and as your dog's done nothing to deserve it, that would be God awful. Again, golden retriever rescue. They will work with your dog and help him find a forever home.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

just do add, I find it odd that your wife is walking your newborn past the dog she/he is so highly allergic to. I'm sorry but I've seen too many "We have a baby now, dog needs to go. We just don't have the "time."" attitudes. 

Your attitude is really worrying me..."change" in him. No, your dog hasn't gone Old Yeller on you - you bailed on him, you're planning on doing it again. For the love that is all that is good and holy please call a golden retriever rescue in your area and talk to them about taking your dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lennoj said:


> His last vet appointment was 5 weeks ago and he was checked rather throughly with blood work done. Everything came back good. Is it possible something serious or something could have developed that quickly without us noticing the symptoms until now? I am unable to get him in to see his vet until next tuesday and I really do not want my dog turning into a liability around children. Thank you for your reply


Yes, it is very possible something has changed and he is in pain or some other medical condition could be causing this. And re-reading your first post really points towards him being in pain. There is something medical going on with him.

Unless your vet sent bloodwork out for thyroid test, that still needs to be done. Thyroid imbalance can cause behavior changes. He could also have a tick born disease, my dog did and was growling and snapping at us because he was in pain. In-house blood tests did not identify the TBD, the vet was surprised when the test results from the outside lab came back positive. 

Baby gate him in a room away from the children if you think there is potential for a bite, but try to keep him where he is still able to see the family.

I agree with the suggestion to contact a Golden Retriever rescue if you are not going to keep him. With the number of dogs they handle they are very experienced with just about any behavior or medical condition and would be the best choice to work with your dog to find the right home for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures of him running and dock diving - then suddenly growling at them after that activity. He may be injured. Please take him to a vet.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I was thinking exactly what mylissyk was thinking. 

As far as the "baby now, dog must go"....I am just glad you want to find a better home for your dog -- it's soooo much better than the alternative of putting the dog in the backyard to live alone, or constantly reprimanding the dog for "misbehavior" around a little one. I'm not happy about this unfortunate situation (and I am sure you aren't either), but the lesser of evils is to find a new home -- and I totally agree with the other posts that recommend letting experienced, knowledgable golden retriever rescue people to handle it for you.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like stress and/or health related.

Needs to go to a Golden specific rescue group if you can't take care of him.


----------



## boonearoo (Aug 16, 2011)

*Problem with Growling as well*

I have two beautiful goldens - one is 6, the other 4. Both male. The 6 year old is about 85 lbs. and the 4 is around 40 lbs. They often fight with each other - especially if I am around. When they are by themselves, they get along wonderfully, even lay next to each other on the floor. But when I walk into the room or outside with them, the 4-year-old gets especially "hyper" acting and the smallest thing will set him off and he attacks the older dog. Lately, when I bring him in from the backyard after playing or doing his business he growls at me as he runs in. It stops pretty quickly, but not sure why he does this. When he comes in he sometimes grabs his food dish, goes directly to his bed in our room and then sits with his dish and growls. If I walk out of the room and close the door, then come back in about 20 minutes later, he's his old self again and forgets the bowl. He checks out healthy with the vet, so nothing wrong organically. Any thoughts or suggestions? I've had dogs all my life and have had them sometimes not like each other, but never a growling dog with me - it scares me a little. Would he ever actually attack me??


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

To Boonaroo, what sexes are your two? Are they intact or neutered? It sounds like your younger dog has resource guarding issues and impulse control issues. I would put him on a NILF (nothing in life is free) program and get Jean Donaldson's book "Mine" for the resource guarding.

To the original poster, it does sound like a medical problem, he could have some sort of muscle injury from dock diving, or a hot spot that is covered by hair, or he may have an ear problem that was exacerbated by the flying. A really sweet Golden does not just turn nasty without a reason.


----------



## boonearoo (Aug 16, 2011)

They are both male - neutered. What is a Nothing in Life is Free Program? I will look into the book. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

NILF is a program, or rather lifestyle, where the dog has to earn everything it gets. It can help with self-control. Google the term and you can find a good protocol.


----------

